# Beaders who loom - check out this new loom!!!



## Dusti

I saw this in this month's issue of B&B. This is a new loom that when the work is done there are no warps threads left to be woven back in. 
From the picture looks to me like you have to loosen the knobs to take off that metal piece that the paper clips go on. I guess then you just slip on the paper clips over it then put it back in place and tighten up the knobs again. This loom is made by Miyuki and they are also advertising a class on how to use the loom and set it up.

Here, see below; I copied/pasted their ad into this post. Expensive right? For a one day class? But that also tells me that it can't be that hard to figure out.
Oooops, it went in as two posts....


----------



## Dusti

B143176 MIYUKI Co., Ltd. Presents: Paper Clip Bead Looming

Judy Walker
Sat. June 7  9:00am-5:00pm (with 2 hr. break) - (6 hours)

Level: All Levels
Maximum Class Size: 20
Class Fee: $255.00


Description: This is a remarkable, no-warps bead looming technique, that produces a finished edge with no warp threads to sew in. This is unlike any other no warps technique. Additional session offered Wednesday, June 4 (B141927).

Students will Learn: How to set up and warp the special paper clip loom, and looming techniques.

Project will be completed in class.

At least 16 years old.


----------



## Daisybel

Interesting idea. I bet it wouldn't be hard to make one, or something similar that works the same way. I wonder how many people will go to such an expensive class?


----------



## Daisybel

Some info at:

http://beadwork.about.com/od/beading_tools_supplies/ss/No-Warps-Beading-On-A-Mirrix-Loom_2.htm


----------



## ChasingRainbows

It's an interesting concept, but would be limited to smaller projects like bracelets. Unless someone would want to work a larger project in sections, then attach them together.

There are instructions on Youtube for a different version of the Mirrix loom that also uses paperclips.


----------



## Dusti

I am curious about the end part...where there are no warp threads to weave in. Guess I'll have to make one and see how that works up.

....and thanks Daisy for that interesting link!


----------



## Daisybel

Do please let us know how you get on! I would love to see a photo please.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I would love to try it,I send for 2 boxes of seed beads to make a spirol bracelet,Try a practise run but the beads I have were not the same size and it didn't work,


----------



## Justine

This reminds me of a craft class I took when I was a kid. We were making Indian beaded belts. However the loom we used was home made out of wood.


----------



## leslie41447

too fiddley... I had a loom where I just slipped the beads thru and then passed the needle thru... simple and easy...


----------



## Dusti

leslie41447 said:


> too fiddley... I had a loom where I just slipped the beads thru and then passed the needle thru... simple and easy...


You do the same thing with this loom, only when you have completed your work there are no warp threads. I can't stand all those threads that are typically left behind, but if this loom can get rid of them...then this is the loom for me. Of course I won't buy it, I'll just build one like it or at the very least works the same way using the paper clips.


----------



## dianes1717

Before spending that kind of money for a loom, I would do some research. Versa Loom is highly adjustable affordable loom and produces no warp threads to weave in and is less than 1/4 the price, there was also someone on etsy that sold a pattern to make looms out of easy to obtain hardware supplies and paperclips that produced no warp threads and could be made to whatever width needed. 
The concept is definitely not new. I used it 10+ years ago.


----------



## ChasingRainbows

When I took a bracelet-making beading class using one of the Indian bead looms, we were taught to use those long warp threads to make a loop of beads, then combine them to attach the toggle or clasp.

I just watched the Youtube videos on the Versa Loom out of curiosity. Since neither the Versa Loom nor the Mirrix Loom don't leave any warp threads, there's no easy way to add a bracelet catch or toggle without introducing more threads. So that kind of defeats the purpose, I think.


----------



## Dusti

Well, yes if making jewelry, but I don't do jewelry.


----------



## dianes1717

flower_power said:


> When I took a bracelet-making beading class using one of the Indian bead looms, we were taught to use those long warp threads to make a loop of beads, then combine them to attach the toggle or clasp.
> 
> I just watched the Youtube videos on the Versa Loom out of curiosity. Since neither the Versa Loom nor the Mirrix Loom don't leave any warp threads, there's no easy way to add a bracelet catch or toggle without introducing more threads. So that kind of defeats the purpose, I think.


I do make jewelry. With beaded bracelets I always sew on the clasp after the bracelet band is finished. The reason for this is that the clasp wears out or sometimes breaks so it is replaceable without destroying the beading. Also, I've found that by sewing it on later it is possible to adjust the length by adding beads between the clasp and the bracelet band or by moving the clasp inward to make the length shorter.


----------

